# 3,768 Camps?



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 26, 2011)

been going on since WWII...what's the big deal?

Harry


----------



## gripen (Dec 26, 2011)

nothing new there. on another subject nice mustache! :euro: :cowboy:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

LOL sure I guess we've ALWAYS have had 3,768 camps and I guess REX84 has also ALWAYS been there? UH -NO?!!!? 3,768 camps are what we have TODAY. Not since WWII. Camps have been growing without people even knowing it. So I guess our Government has been training for martial law to go into other countries then? LOL. The video I posted obviously tells you that their EMPLOYING people now for FEMA camps.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/XBdPEK5pNtE


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> http://youtu.be/XBdPEK5pNtE


I guess this is all fake made up stuff Gripen and Warpdrive...


----------



## gripen (Dec 26, 2011)

conspiracy anyone :shifty:


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 26, 2011)

Let me know when it gets up to 4,000 and then I might start to worry.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

gripen said:


> conspiracy anyone :shifty:


LOL so you're saying that NDAA is a conspiracy?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> LOL so you're saying that NDAA is a conspiracy?


Oh and if you haven't done your research like a dumbazz before speaking. NDAA basically stripes away our rights and repels the 5th Amendment to the United States Constitution. Go ahead and worry about what kind of soda you want with your big mac meal cause sh!t just got real. I'm not speaking out my azz...


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 26, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Let me know when it gets up to 4,000 and then I might start to worry.


Let you now when what gets to 4,000?


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know??? The camps? I thought that was what this was about. I'm confused. Must be the tainted eggnog.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't know??? The camps? I thought that was what this was about. I'm confused. Must be the tainted eggnog.


So you'll be worried when 4,000 camps are here but you won't be worried when 3,768 ARE here? Yeah your right... MUST BE THE TAINTED EGGNOG


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

ok ok i get what your saying. we shouldnt be prepared for a natural disaster a terrorist might blow me up and the government does not give fair trials.

looks like someone didnt do there research


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> ok ok i get what your saying. we shouldnt be prepared for a natural disaster a terrorist might blow me up and the government does not give fair trials.
> 
> looks like someone didnt do there research


Ok your whole sentence doesn't make any sense, I'm not talking about Planet X, Elenin. I'm talking about the NDAA and FEMA camps. If I wantede to talk about Planet X and natural disasters I would have already started that topic. So NO I'm not saying we shouldn't be prepared for natural disasters but we should be prepared for ANYTHING! You think this is fake stuff? This Isn't make believe... Looks like SOMEONE didn't do their research.... :stupid: fftopic:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm not trying to dog on you gripen but you need to do some research before you speak. You talk about this subject like it's something to be payed with. You think the holocaust was funny? Come on bro...


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

the Holocaust was not funny. that is not what is happening in the united states. i do enjoy a good argument though...


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> the Holocaust was not funny. that is not what is happening in the united states. i do enjoy a good argument though...


Ok so please do tell me what is going on in the United States right now if Martial law isn't what's going on. So your telling me that NDAA is NOT stripping away our rights and it doesn't repel the 5th Amendment to the United States Constitution? Go ahead I WANT to hear your feedback.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

yes. yes exactly


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 27, 2011)

DOOMSDAYERS STINK! Go out and smell some roses. Again...be sure you let me know when there are 4000...if you haven't been locked up already in one of the first 3768 for "rebel rousing". :lol:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> yes. yes exactly


Exactly what?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> DOOMSDAYERS STINK! Go out and smell some roses. Again...be sure you let me know when there are 4000...if you haven't been locked up already in one of the first 3768 for "rebel rousing". :lol:


Doomsdayer? No I'm just informed. Not my problem your not informed with current events taking place as we speak... Did you even know about NDAA before I spoke of it? I bet not.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Ok so please do tell me what is going on in the United States right now if Martial law isn't what's going on. So your telling me that NDAA is NOT stripping away our rights and it doesn't repel the 5th Amendment to the United States Constitution? Go ahead I WANT to hear your feedback.





StevieHification said:


> Exactly what?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok so your gonna quote my quote?


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

i was replying to post number 18.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG! I'm really getting worried now. Thank you for "informing" me of such important information. I hope I can swing a private cell if they do have "suspicion" enough to detain me "indefinitely". Might be safer to be locked up than free in the world your envisioning.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> OMG! I'm really getting worried now. Thank you for "informing" me of such important information. I hope I can swing a private cell if they do have "suspicion" enough to detain me "indefinitely". Might be safer to be locked up than free in the world your envisioning.


hahahaha! you hit it right on the nail!


----------



## ismart (Dec 27, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Doomsdayer? No I'm just informed. Not my problem your not informed with current events taking place as we speak... Did you even know about NDAA before I spoke of it? I bet not.


It's good that you are informed, but what do you plan to do about it?

I cant help but to find it odd that FEMA camps would publicly be hiring?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> hahahaha! you hit it right on the nail!


No more like he tried to hit the nail... and missed, badly. He didn't even give me a proper response. OMG I'm worried now... BLAH BLAH BLAH. Patrick when you get more informed then we can have a conversation. Talking to you is like talking to a brick wall. I'm getting nowhere! What kind of world an I envisioning? Please go ahead and tell me cause I'm not envisioning nothing, this is what's going on... are you retarded? What WORLD are you living in? La la land!?? Here I'll post this up again. :stupid: Oh and I do have to say this... The signs for you Patrick.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

ismart said:


> It's good that you are informed, but what do you plan to do about it?
> 
> I cant help but to find it odd that FEMA camps would publicly be hiring?


You didn't hear it from me... But what can we do? I mean there is a petition you can sign but until then wait and vote Ron Paul 2012? LOL. Patrick probably enjoys "prolonged detention" that's why he's all for it.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

its good that your informed but...


----------



## ismart (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe someone should get hired by FEMA, and see if these really are concentration camps?

Is the petition for health care, or perhaps implementing a union? If so, where do i sign? :clap:


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

Ron Paul is not the solution!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

ismart said:


> Maybe someone should get hired by FEMA, and see if these really are concentration camps?
> 
> Is the petition for health care, or perhaps implementing a union? If so, where do i sign? :clap:


http://www.change.org/petitions/out-with-congress-ndaa-1031-citizen-imprisonment-agnostic-law-is-now-here


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 27, 2011)

StevieHification, on 26 December 2011 - 11:24 PM, said:

LOL so you're saying that NDAA is a conspiracy?

(Oh and if you haven't done your research like a dumbazz before speaking. NDAA basically stripes away our rights and repels the 5th Amendment to the United States Constitution. Go ahead and worry about what kind of soda you want with your big mac meal cause sh!t just got real. I'm not speaking out my azz...)

Do you have a ultra ego or split personality? You quoted yourself? Never saw that before?

How's them baby Idolo treat'n ya, last I checked this was a mantis forum, isn't it?


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

hhahhhahh! WELL SAID! you know it is bad when you have posted more about your political views/ religious views than mantids.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 27, 2011)

I know, right? I spent the day at Disneyland and had a BLAST! I didn't even think about the camps, NOT ONCE! The "Disney" world is all good.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> StevieHification, on 26 December 2011 - 11:24 PM, said:
> 
> LOL so you're saying that NDAA is a conspiracy?
> 
> ...


No I meant to quote gripen. Stop instigating. Last time I checked this was the "other discussions" section wasn't it? Please go ahead and tell me Nick. Isn't it? If you have something to say about this topic please be my guess but please stop with the dumb off subject talk. If you don't like what I got to say then don't read it. Simple as that. I don't and will not help those who can't help themselves. Also how is it bad that I posted up more topics about mantids then other subjects? Just cause I can read and don't have to ask EVERY question it's bad? LOL. Unlike some people I use my brain... :clown: I don't have to ask about everything about mantids. I can read...


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I know, right? I spent the day at Disneyland and had a BLAST! I didn't even think about the camps, NOT ONCE! The "Disney" world is all good.


Ok you said Disney land not Disney World... You confused there buddy?


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 27, 2011)

Disney is in quotes, lame-O. Learn to comprehend what you read.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

here are some more wise words StevieHification. dont take quotes out of context and the united states is not under martial law


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Disney is in quotes, lame-O. Learn to comprehend what you read.


Oh I can comprehend perfectly, so this "Disney" world of yours. That's the world you live in right? La la land right? What's the requirements to live in this "Disney" World? You get to live there for free I bet huh? I bet it's so cool, so many rides, cotton candy, elephant ears. Man what are you 12? Wake up. This isn't a joke. For everyone that speaks before doing RESEARCH or watching the videos I posted please DON''T. Only makes you look like a fool when you try to talk about something and don't have NOTHING relevant to the topic.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> here are some more wise words StevieHification. dont take quotes out of context and the united states is not under martial law


Ok please go ahead and state to me what REX84 and NDAA purpose then. If YOU, Patrick, Nick and WHOEVER thinks that it's not real then what is it? Please go ahead. I need this.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

i think you are the one who needs to wake up. the USA is NOT UNDER MARTIAL LAW!!!! GET IT!!!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

Come on gripen please I want to hear your thoughts and what NDAA purposes and how it will effect AMERICA.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

You do know we're talking about NDAA right?


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

the NDAA bill wont affect you! when is the last time you tried to blow up a national monument??? never i suspect. so you will not be detained! your rights are safe. the government will not come knocking on your door to take your rights away. in the long run i see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

stop being ignorant and wake up!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 27, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Ok please go ahead and state to me what REX84 and NDAA purpose then. If YOU, Patrick, Nick and WHOEVER thinks that it's not real then what is it? Please go ahead. I need this.


I think we'll leave up to you and your obviously Superior intellect to figure out, us dummies will just go with what the ancient wise men told us, let's listen shall we:

http://youtu.be/OGPD0ZBiMs0

or maybe this:

http://youtu.be/MyMi2F-NAQU


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> the NDAA bill wont affect you! when is the last time you tried to blow up a national monument??? never i suspect. so you will not be detained! your rights are safe. the government will not come knocking on your door to take your rights away. in the long run i see nothing wrong with it.


ANNNNNND NO. WOW you really are that clueless huh. You really do think everything is fine and dandy don't you. Did you not read my post where I told you we owe the Chinese TRILLIONS? Ok and once again buddy our economy is not doing good. So you what do you think a communist country like China is just going to sit around and let us take their money and not pay it back? Why do you think their buying Idaho and looking into purchasing 4 other states? To be cool like you? Come on bro use your head lie I said stop talking out your arse. Now I know your REALLY a true American lol. Cause your sure making the stupid index of America bigger. You probably didn't even know America has the worst educational system known to science did you? Our graduates compete regularly at the level of third world countries. Your in that category... You don't have no H-1B. =) You need to stop talking and go RESEARCH like I said before you speak bro.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

The NDAA effects ALL American citizens.


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

well "bro" why the heck would china want to buy idoho? the economy sucks. you dont think i dont know that? you say i should get my head out of my but? what the heck is up with you?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

There's even a situation that with this detention act that there is a provision in there to basically wiped out the few remaining restricting on the use of torture. Its' not just the detention part there is a provision in their which says all these laws that were passed back in 2005 when the American people were shocked to found out our government was engaging in torture.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> well "bro" why the heck would china want to buy idoho? the economy sucks. you dont think i dont know that? you say i should get my head out of my but? what the heck is up with you?


Ok I'll explain EVERYTHING to you Billy. China is a COMMUNIST country. You stupid?


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

_


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally I think it's ALL propaganda. To scare the American people. Take it how you take it but do some research before you talk bro.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> all i can say is WOW are you really that stupid :stupid:


Niiice one!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> all i can say is WOW are you really that stupid :stupid:


Again RESEARCH stupid. Project 60.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

You need proof of Chinese troops? Here! It was such an intelligent experience talking to you. RESEARCH.

http://www.realnewsreporter.com/?p=4306


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Again RESEARCH stupid. Project 60.


my final word on this is take a page out of your own book! peace!


----------



## gripen (Dec 27, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> You need proof of Chinese troops? Here! It was such an intelligent experience talking to you. RESEARCH.
> 
> http://www.realnewsr...ter.com/?p=4306


oh and check your source :whistling:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)

gripen said:


> oh and check your source :whistling:


Check my source for what? Credentials? LOL.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Oh I can comprehend perfectly, so this "Disney" world of yours. That's the world you live in right? La la land right? What's the requirements to live in this "Disney" World? You get to live there for free I bet huh? I bet it's so cool, so many rides, cotton candy, elephant ears. Man what are you 12? Wake up. This isn't a joke. For everyone that speaks before doing RESEARCH or watching the videos I posted please DON''T. Only makes you look like a fool when you try to talk about something and don't have NOTHING relevant to the topic.


Unfortunately, it isn't free.  A pass will run you $499 if you want parking included. You got it swimmingly with "so many rides", but cotton candy is a no-go as I prefer a juicy turkey leg (not free either, $7.00). "elephant ears"? Are you thinking about the Dumbo ride? I feel like I'm on that ride with you at this very moment. SO...I'l just say...  you and the horse you rode in on. Please ride out on it as well.


----------



## ismart (Dec 28, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> http://www.change.or...law-is-now-here


Thanks for the link!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Unfortunately, it isn't free.  A pass will run you $499 if you want parking included. You got it swimmingly with "so many rides", but cotton candy is a no-go as I prefer a juicy turkey leg (not free either, $7.00). "elephant ears"? Are you thinking about the Dumbo ride? I feel like I'm on that ride with you at this very moment. SO...I'l just say...  you and the horse you rode in on. Please ride out on it as well.


ILOL wow again your response and topics are so RELEVANT to this topic! NOT! You need to shut up and just stop talking bro. Stop living in la la land and WAKE UP! I'm not 12 no more, I'm not saying I'm stopping you from being a kid but please stop being so ignorant and have some common sense. We are still in a war and you think that Obama's Dictatorship is a joke? You think he's playing? Cause obviously your going on RIDES! So tell me on 12/15/2011 when he SIGNED the NDAA it was all make believe? Hahahaha. Patrick YOUR A JOKE. So please DO NOT bother to response, every time I talk to you my IQ falls 10% each time I have a conversation with you. When the time comes you'll see. Thanks for being ignorant it's for YOUR own good.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

ismart said:


> Thanks for the link!


Yeah no problem bro. I'm glad I could help a few people see what's really going on... I just hope it doesn't actually go into effect... 6 weeks after the NDAA is signed is when Martial Law is suppose to take over. I hope not...


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

well it looks like i have to correct you once again. if you think Obama is a dictator (which he is the opposite, he tries to please everyone and gets nothing done) than spend a week in north korea  oh also china declaring war on the US is about as probable as me get blown up bye an alien as i write this :nuke: 

(dont you just love these emoticons?! :tt1: )


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

gripen said:


> well it looks like i have to correct you once again. if you think Obama is a dictator (which he is the opposite, he tries to please everyone and gets nothing done) than spend a week in north korea  oh also china declaring war on the US is about as probable as me get blown up bye an alien as i write this :nuke:
> 
> (dont you just love these emoticons?! :tt1: )


Hahaha gripen again, STOP posting. You don't think I know about North Korea. Oh also Kim Jong-il is dead, OLD NEWS. Did I ever say China is going to declare war on us? NO. I said they are going to be taking over some of our STATES. Damn, can you read?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Hahaha gripen again, STOP posting. You don't think I know about North Korea. Oh also Kim Jong-il is dead, OLD NEWS. Did I ever say China is going to declare war on us? NO. I said they are going to be taking over some of our STATES. Damn, can you read?


Please don't reply back but if Obama is not a dictator then why did he pass NDAA?


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

yet again quoting your self. also are you really 94?


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

oh yeah last time i checked this is a free country and i can post at my leisure.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

Stop bro, seriously. This isn't a joke. If you haven't watched those videos or went and done some research then I suggest you move on. Yes I'm a 94yr old man that's 420 friendly and plays Call of Duty, besides worrying about my arthritis and joints... REALLY?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

gripen said:


> oh yeah last time i checked this is a free country and i can post at my leisure.


Go ahead talk about whatever you want. Your a debacle. :helpsmilie:


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

so if you are really 94 than you have lived through alot of things right? you have seen the affects of WWI. you have seen the rise of germany and the whole of WWII. you saw the bomb dropped on japan. you have seen the height of the SSR and red china. you should know that Obama and his bill do not mean a dictatorship. also anyone think it a little weird that a 94 year old is calling people "bro"?


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2011)

Please stop the arguing

It isn't very nice to start a discussion topic and then when somebody gives their input you blast them with insults for no good reason

Gripen is old enough to be aware of world issues and though he is no expert on the topic, im not sure how many others here are, I'm not, and we certainly aren't acting like it

When I was his age I learned on school many of the issues presented here and im pretty sure he watches the news to learn more

This is a family website meant for people of all ages to appropriately discuss what is on their mind, so we all deserve a fair chance to speak


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's to helping you lose another 10% of your IQ. I wouldn't admit to such a preposterous idea. You're just about running on empty after this. It looks like you just lay in wait on this topic to respond immediately with your fear monger antics. Get over yourself. I haven't really heard ANY of _your _take on things, other than posting videos and attacking posters. Get a life, BRO...OR...MMaybe I should call you "sister".


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you agent A i will no edit my posts getting rid of the stupid signs because i will not sink to your level


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 28, 2011)

NWO, it is coming, these FEMA camps are no joke.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2011)

It's been coming for thousands of years. Could happen tomorrow, could happen in a thousand _more _years. Not much to do other than go with the flow and do the best you can, because it IS coming and YOU can't stop it. I think I'll go to Disneyland again.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

agent A said:


> Please stop the arguing
> 
> It isn't very nice to start a discussion topic and then when somebody gives their input you blast them with insults for no good reason
> 
> ...


Oh I'm sorry for standing up for myself when retards bombard me with stupidity. Go ahead and speak but don't judge me and talk down on me. I know this is a family website so if you don't want to read what this issues is about then go about your business. What you and your boyfriends do on here on your own time is between you guys. No need to gang up. =)


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> Here's to helping you lose another 10% of your IQ. I wouldn't admit to such a preposterous idea. You're just about running on empty after this. It looks like you just lay in wait on this topic to respond immediately with your fear monger antics. Get over yourself. I haven't really heard ANY of _your _take on things, other than posting videos and attacking posters. Get a life, BRO...OR...MMaybe I should call you "sister".


Idea? Patrick really just stop.... REALLY IDEA? NDAA is not a freaking Idea. I don't have to say anything because those video's SPEAK for them self. Watch the videos. I wouldn't have posted them if I wanted to type. Have you ever thought of that? WOW... Your done bro.. Oh and because this economy is doing so good and I'm in la la land I got laid off from being a Tower Hand for 4 years and now I work at home. You got a problem with that?


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

were not ganging up just alot of people are realizing your ignorance independently


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2011)

Perhaps you should work on improving the way you come across to people

I've been there, I had no idea how to interact with common people until I admited I had a problem and sought help


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Idea? Patrick really just stop.... REALLY IDEA? NDAA is not a freaking Idea. I don't have to say anything because those video's SPEAK for them self. Are you really that big of a freaking idiot? Watch the videos. I wouldn't have posted them if I wanted to type. Have you ever thought of that? WOW... Your done bro.. Oh and because this economy is doing so good and I'm in la la land I got laid off from being a Tower Hand for 4 years and now I work at home. You got a problem with that?


hey im open to a discussion of politics but DONT bash gays OK!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

agent A said:


> Perhaps you should work on improving the way you come across to people
> 
> I've been there, I had no idea how to interact with common people until I admited I had a problem and sought help


Perhaps no, You don't know me bro so don't talk like you do. I'm not some suck up. I speak my mind how I please. I'm not fake to the core and try to hold a happy expression towards people that think they are more superior to me. For what? Patrick and gripen I'm sorry but if you guys would have took the time to watch those videos or get informed then your whole state of mind would not be where it's at. I don't have to sit here and explain everything to you guys, well actually I might have to but I'm not. So go do some research before going in and talking about a subject on which you know NOTHING about. What relevance has Patrick or gripen brought to this conversation? Besides making everyone loose 10% of their IQ and talking about la la land? Seriously.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

gripen said:


> were not ganging up just alot of people are realizing your ignorance independently


AGAIN (ITS BOLD) gripen, tell me because you failed to tell me previously. What exactly does NDAA purpose?


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

well i guess you are a sore loser and if someone dosnt see your way than you hate on them. one word ARROGANT.


----------



## agent A (Dec 28, 2011)

You are right, I don't know you, but the way you portray yourself reminds me of how I used to be, i am offering a suggestion based on my experience, no malicious intentions here


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> AGAIN (ITS BOLD) gripen, tell me because you failed to tell me previously. What exactly does NDAA purpose?


gladly. the NDAA's purpose is to persecute suspected terrorists and detain them.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

agent A said:


> You are right, I don't know you, but the way you portray yourself reminds me of how I used to be, i am offering a suggestion based on my experience, no malicious intentions here


When I get responses from people not even retaining to the subject at all... I think anyone would get a little angry. This is not make believe stuff. Obama signed the NDAA 12/15/2011. If you don't know what the NDAA is I suggest you research that.


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

look in the mirror stevie


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

gripen said:


> gladly. the NDAA's purpose is to persecute suspected terrorists and detain them.


Uhhhh NO? Hahaha even in the videos it says what NDAA purposes. How could you get that wrong even with information at hand? WOW. No, So I will explain to all you dummies out there what NDAA purposes. The National Defense Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2012 purposes the authorization for use of Military force for indefinite detention of terrorist, non citizens and US citizens as well without trial. Meaning you can and are going to get locked up for NO REASON and your not going to get out because you don't have no say. So tell me this is not taking away from our Bill of Rights? Do I have to spell everything out to you? So when the time comes... they can come in ANYTIME of the day or night and take you away. Stop responding and continue "bonding" with your butt buddies. :gunsmilie:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

http://youtu.be/svwGRJA28lY


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL. HEY! at least you got a lot of action on the topic. It doesn't seem like many other people are _too _interested. LOL. But your attitude is very stomach-turning. I'm glad you were able to find work at home. lol. BUT... I don't think you were fired because of the economy. Judging from your "rosy" disposition.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

nice personal attacks!!!  :clap:


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha yeah your right now that you said that I'll just edit it. LOL.


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 28, 2011)

Steve listen close, you need to loosen up, and put your shirt back on, we are all friends here and you are on the outside looking in now ... thanks man now I've got buds feeling homophobic, your a real class act man!

Grow up! This is the real world and bad guy's ARE around every corner!!! Part of life for 100,000+ years...


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

there is a multitude of bad guys but i PERSONALLY feel Obama is not one of them.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 28, 2011)

agent A said:


> Please stop the arguing
> 
> It isn't very nice to start a discussion topic and then when somebody gives their input you blast them with insults for no good reason
> 
> ...


Everyone seemed to be having so much fun, Young Alex, that I really did not plan on adding to it, but you and I go way back, and as you know, I am, indeed an expert on just about any topic worthy of consideration or comment, so let me fill you in.

It is not just a question of Stevie being right, he is far to recitent in declaring the solution to the problem. Let us, for the sake of argument, assume that the number of these federal; concentration camps reaches 4,000; it will make our math easier.

I have mentioned that my son David is an ICE agent. I have not mentioned that his elder brother is a CO with the FBP working out of Chicago. Now that is an administrative unit designed to hold only about 350 inmates, though it currently holds 400+. The "normal" FBP facility, like that at Marion, IL, was built to hold 1,500 inmates, though again, notoriously, the number of (rightfully) convicted federal criminals has led to numbers in excess of that. The population of a federal concentation camp can greatly exceed that ( c.f. the populations of Japanese internment camps: Michi Nishiura, _Years of Infamy) and _could, today, easily house 2,000, so the 4,000 camps can be expected to hold 8,000,000.

Now, as you probably know, the entire prison population of the US in 2009 was only about 2,300,000, so even under the provisions of 287G (the jargon name for the apropriate section of Immigration Law that allows state and municipal LE officers to assist in federal programs; I don't know if it has a fancier, official title) the feds are going to have to work pretty hard to fill all of those births. That doesn't mean that they aren't trying. My ICE son, when he does his quarterly handgun qualification, is, now, not only scored on accuracy but speed. One has to wonder whether that doesn't mean that agents will be expected, at some time in the furure, to shoot "suspects" before they have time to declare that they are honest US citizens instead of shiftless Mexicans.

So yes, accusing Stevie of being an ignorant moron, even if such a charge were true, does not alter the threat of this plan: cost.

I had Christmas dinner with a couple of IEA guys whose job is to fly criminal illegal aliens all over the world for repatriation to and incarcerate in their own counties. Do you have any idea how much that takes out of our taxes per year, Alex? And those 8,000,000 internees will have to be housed, fed, and treaded for the disgusting diseases to which such people are prone. 8,000,000 is hard to imagine, for me at least, but it is over three times the population of Chicago! And we have to pay for their board and keep! No, if I understand Stevie's message correctly, it is "do away with the concentration camps, dig some large pits, and find a simple and permanent solution to those who choose to threaten our American way of Life". At 96, I am sure that he remembers that this simple solution has been successfully applied before.


----------



## gripen (Dec 28, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Everyone seemed to be having so much fun, Young Alex, that I really did not plan on adding to it, but you and I go way back, and as you know, I am, indeed an expert on just about any topic worthy of consideration or comment, so let me fill you in.
> 
> It is not just a question of Stevie being right, he is far to recitent in declaring the solution to the problem. Let us, for the sake of argument, assume that the number of these federal; concentration camps reaches 4,000; it will make our math easier.
> 
> ...


thank you for posting this Phil. it is not my view exactly but probably the most practical of anything i have heard thus far in my research. i do bow to you as a real and wise elder :clap:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 28, 2011)

Now Phil needs to write a book or 2! Could be "Best seller"?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

(removed entire post)


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Everyone seemed to be having so much fun, Young Alex, that I really did not plan on adding to it, but you and I go way back, and as you know, I am, indeed an expert on just about any topic worthy of consideration or comment, so let me fill you in.
> 
> It is not just a question of Stevie being right, he is far to recitent in declaring the solution to the problem. Let us, for the sake of argument, assume that the number of these federal; concentration camps reaches 4,000; it will make our math easier.
> 
> ...


Hahah yeah and they tell your son EVERYTHING don't they just cause he's an "ICE Agent" Wow. So Genocide isn't an option? I thought it was a FEMA camp not a jail! So what does REX84 purpose exactly? PSSSH...


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 28, 2011)

anybody got any soap? :tooth: Watch your mouth!


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 28, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> anybody got any soap? :tooth: Watch your mouth!


And you are what importance to me?


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

Dangerous topic, didn't wanna have to go here, but here is the last video I'm going to post and then take off tomorrow because this is playing with fire. Again, be the judge for yourself. These guys are the masterminds behind PSN earlier this year, remember?

Anonymous


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

gripen said:


> there is a multitude of bad guys but i PERSONALLY feel Obama is not one of them.


What is Treason?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 29, 2011)

I've seen some ups and downs in this thread and a few mentions of people breaking the rules and being aware of it. We all get frustrated, sure. But at the end of the day, whose problem is it? Mine.

The language and the personal attacks have to stop or I'll have to close the thread down and issue warning points. StevieHification's cursing tirade was just too much. I only issued a single warn point and made a small effort to clean this thread up, but I really don't have the patience for this right now. Good members are often baited into this garbage. I feel like a bartender sometimes. Just take it outside and let the rest of us enjoy what we came here for. I'm not familiar with Steviehification, so this is a less than pleasant introduction. I'm curious what this whole conversation is about, but who's going to walk up to the new guy spitting profanity and bigotry and extend a hand? I'll pass for now. I'm more inclined to cut my losses before we get a chance to know him. Clean it up or walk. Like you said, StevieHification, this is a family forum. I had a dad email me earlier on behalf of his kid. Nuff said.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for the harsh words to those who can't fight a battle on their own. Freedom of speech. "Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice". who here forgot about the 1st Amendment to the United States Constitution? Enough said...


----------



## Precarious (Dec 29, 2011)

I didn't bother reading the banter, but NDAA and REX-84 are absolutely real and absolutely unconstitutional. Existence of the camps has been well documented and FEMA has recently been advertising for internment specialists, etc. Just because the mainstream media don't warn you doesn't mean it isn't real.

From CNN 2002:

*Why Ashcroft's plan to create internment camps for alleged enemy combatants is wrong*

http://archives.cnn....stry.detainees/

Village Voice 2002:

*General Ashcroft's Detention Camps*

...

"Attorney General John Ashcroft's announced desire for camps for U.S. citizens he deems to be 'enemy combatants' has moved him from merely being a political embarrassment to being a constitutional menace." Actually, ever since General Ashcroft pushed the U.S. Patriot Act through an overwhelmingly supine Congress soon after September 11, he has subverted more elements of the Bill of Rights than any attorney general in American history.

...

http://www.villagevo...ention-camps/1/

We have since seen America citizens hunted down and killed with no trial or even charges pressed. Just suspicion of association. And that's under Obama - the guy with the Nobel Peace Prize. Thus ends the rule of law. The Constitution guarantees due process and bans the use of the military against our own people. Militarization of the police was the first step in crossing that boundary and NDAA is the last nail in the coffin.

NDAA is essentially Martial Law. It brings the homeland into the definition of war front, in a war against "terror" rather than a real enemy, I might add. Incidentally, it makes every single one of us potential "enemy combatants" - their catch-all label for anyone they don't like.

Washington Examiner 2011:

*If America is the battleground, nobody has any rights*

...

It could have been even worse. An earlier version of the bill would, according to one of its cosponsors, Sen. John McCain, R-Ariz., have allowed the president to use the U.S. military to seize American citizens on the home front and ship them to Guantanamo.

Sen. Lindsey Graham, R-S.C., cheered the provision, because it would "basically say in law for the first time that the homeland is part of the battlefield." He added that "I believe our military should be deeply involved in fighting these guys at home."

James Madison, the father of the Bill of Rights, was somewhat less giddy about the prospect of militarizing the home front. "A standing military force, with an overgrown Executive will not long be safe companions to liberty," he warned at the Constitutional Convention, "the means of defense against foreign danger have always been the instruments of tyranny at home."

...
​
http://washingtonexa...-rights/2017601

What will bring you under suspicion?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD1T61oTrR8

I realize most people are not up on these things. Consider this fair warning. Ignorance will not protect you from the bad guys. And the bad guys are not the guys in turbans. They're the people working to take away your freedom by changing government.

"Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."

*Benjamin Franklin*, _Historical Review of Pennsylvania, 1759_

"When the government fears the people, there is liberty. When the people fear the government, there is tyranny."

*Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 29, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> Sorry for the harsh words to those who can't fight a battle on their own. Freedom of speech. "Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression; this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers, either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or through any other media of his choice". who here forgot about the 1st Amendment to the United States Constitution? Enough said...


You walk into my house and talk to my family the way you're talking to members on here and I don't care if you're right or your wrong or what the issue is, Stevie. You're taking the wrong approach. When you're a guest in my house and I don't know you, you can take your Freedom of Speech and shove it. Point of fact: certain words and behaviors are banned in schools, workplaces, in the media, etc. It's called respect and it applies here.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> You walk into my house and talk to my family the way you're talking to members on here and I don't care if you're right or your wrong or what the issue is, Stevie. You're taking the wrong approach. When you're a guest in my house and I don't know you, you can take your Freedom of Speech and shove it. Point of fact: certain words and behaviors are banned in schools, workplaces, in the media, etc. It's called respect and it applies here.


I'm sorry Peter I meant no disrespect to you, but those other guys? I'm not going to sit around and be pushed around by 3 or 4 guys, I'm going to stand up for myself. Doesn't matter if it's online or not. You want to talk about bad words on this thread, you need to go on Youtube and see things as they really are. You wouldn't believe the stuff my 10yr nephew gets his eyes on... Again I apologize to you, but to those other three enough has been said.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

I will stop sharing my thoughts on current news.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 29, 2011)

:clap:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 29, 2011)

StevieHification said:


> I'm sorry Peter I meant no disrespect to you, but those other guys? I'm not going to sit around and be pushed around by 3 or 4 guys, I'm going to stand up for myself. Doesn't matter if it's online or not. You want to talk about bad words on this thread, you need to go on Youtube and see things as they really are. You wouldn't believe the stuff my 10yr nephew gets his eyes on... Again I apologize to you, but to those other three enough has been said.


I can and do appreciate your post, here. I've been to Youtube and worse places. I've got three kids.

And don't forget to use the "Report" button if you feel you are being mistreated by somebody on here.



StevieHification said:


> I will stop sharing my thoughts on current news.


This is the other discussions area, so it is fine to discuss other things here. I'm not asking you to stop discussing the issue at all. I'm just drawing a line in the sand. You're not the only member here with warning points, so don't think you're too special to share your thoughts on current news. I work in a warehouse where every third word is profane, but there is a big difference between saying f' in _polite_ conversation vs. f' you in the middle of a heated argument.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> I can and do appreciate your post, here. I've been to Youtube and worse places. I've got three kids.
> 
> And don't forget to use the "Report" button if you feel you are being mistreated by somebody on here.
> 
> This is the other discussions area, so it is fine to discuss other things here. I'm not asking you to stop discussing the issue at all. I'm just drawing a line in the sand. You're not the only member here with warning points, so don't think you're too special to share your thoughts on current news. I work in a warehouse where every third word is profane, but there is a big difference between saying f' in _polite_ conversation vs. f' you in the middle of a heated argument.


No I insist, me posting these subjects makes no sense anyways as everyone seems to be caught up and knows what's going on in this world.


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 29, 2011)

Good informative post Precarious, I agree with all you have said, and indeed this is a very real threat for us Americans, and I feel it will be happening sooner rather than later.


----------



## StevieHification (Dec 29, 2011)

Mantidforum.net gone too?


----------

